# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  خرائط ذهنيه للنحو

## احمد حامد الشافعى

منقووول
 










*ثانياً :. الخرائط الذهنية .* 


*الجر* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1124x795 .
.* 


*الحال*
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1123x795 .
* 



*المفاعيل* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1124x795 .
* 


*المنادى* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1085x704 .
* 


*ا**لجملة الفعلية* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1123x795 .
* 


*الفعل* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1124x795 .
*



*الفاعل* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1125x795 .
* 


*المفعول*
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1130x795 .
* 


*نائب الفاعل* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1124x795 .
*



*التوابع*
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1123x795 .
* 


*الصفة* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1124x795 .
* 


*البدل* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1124x795 .
* 


*العطف*
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1124x796 .
* 


*التوكيد* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1124x795 .
* 


*الجملة الإسمية* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1123x795 .
* 


*الممنوع من الصرف* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1123x795 .
* 


*كان و أخواتها* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1123x795 .
* 


*إ**ن وأخواتها* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1128x795 .
* 


*الأسم الموصول* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1000x669 .
* 





*إسم الإشارة* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 986x644 .
* 






*الهمزة المتوسطة والمتطرفة* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 506x680 .
* 




*ا**لمنصوبات* 
** 




*أ**سماء الشرط*  
** 






*همزة الوصل* 

*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 750x539 .
* 






*الأسماء الخمسة*  
** 




*الخبر 1* 
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1131x795 .
* 



*الخبر2*
*هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها . إضغط على هذا الشريط لرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1123x795 .
* 





*الفعل الصحيح و المعتل*  

** 






*التاء المربوطة و المبسوطة*  
** 





*الفعل الماضي* 
** 







*أغلب الخرائط من دورة الإتقان اللغوي.*
*جزى الله خير الجزاء لمن قام بعملها.*

----------


## أبومنصور

بارك الله فيكم.
جميل جدا ...وياحبذا لو تجمع جميع هذه الرسوم في ملف واحد ليسهل تحميلها مجتمعة لاسيما  وأن بعض الصور لا تظهر عندي.
بالمناسبة ما هي دورة الاتقان اللغوي التي أشرت إليها، وكيف السبيل للحصول عليها كلها؟

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

ما أنا الا ناقل

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

ما أنا الا ناقل فقط من موقع أخر

----------


## أبوخباب الدرعمي

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت أخي 
ممكن تجمع الصور في ملف مضغوط لنقوم بتحميلها
لأن بعض الصور صلاحيتها انتهت 

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو نبيل الترابي

كم هي جميلة فكرة الخرائط هذه، لكن هل بلغ بنا المبلغ أن صرنا نستحل التصاوير؟ هل دخلت التصاوير حتى في شرح اللغة؟ وكيف نرى هذه ضرورة؟!! أرجو من الإخوة تدارك الأمر فلسنا في حاجة إلى بعض التصاوير الموجود مع تديننا بحرمتها القطعية الدلالة والثبوت.

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> كم هي جميلة فكرة الخرائط هذه، لكن هل بلغ بنا المبلغ أن صرنا نستحل التصاوير؟ هل دخلت التصاوير حتى في شرح اللغة؟ وكيف نرى هذه ضرورة؟!! أرجو من الإخوة تدارك الأمر فلسنا في حاجة إلى بعض التصاوير الموجود مع تديننا بحرمتها القطعية الدلالة والثبوت.


أخي الفاضل التصاوير المنهي عنها في الأحاديث هي التماثيل لأن فيها تشبه بالربوبية 
فالربوبية جانبان : الخلق والإيجاد، التدبير والإمداد 
فصانع التمثال يتشبه بالله في الركن الأول وهو الخلق والإيجاد 
فيأتي به الله يوم القيامة وبتمثاله ويطلب منه الإتيان بالركن الثاني فلن يستطع فيدخله النار 
اقرأ الحديث الذي يؤيد هذا الشرح 

حَشَوْتُ للنبيِّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم وِسادَةً فيها تماثيلُ، كأنها نُمرُقَةٌ، فجاء فقام بين البابَينِ، وجعل يتغيَّرُ وجهُه، فقُلْتُ : ما لنا يا رسولَ اللهِ، قال : ما بالُ هذه الوِسادةِ . قالتْ : وسادةٌ جعلتُها لك لتَضطَجِعَ عليها، قال : أما عَلِمتِ أن الملائكةَ لا تدخُلُ بيتًا فيه صورةٌ، وأن مَن صنَع الصورةَ يُعَذَّبُ يومَ القيامةِ، يقولُ : أحيُوا ما خلَقْتُم .

الراوي: عائشة أم المؤمنين المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3224
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 

أما الصورة التي هي الصورة الفتوغرافية فالبعض يجيزها للضرورة والبعض يجيزها مطلقاً لأنها ليس فيها تخليق لكنها مجرد حبس للضوء 

أما الصورة التي تُرسَم باليد والكمبيوتر فاشترط العلماء في اباحتها ألا تكون فيها صورة لذوات الأرواح فيجوز رسم الشجر لأن حياتها حياة نمو وليس حياة روح والجبال والبحار والحدائق والشمس والنجوم والكواكب لكن لا يجوز رسم الأسماء والحيوان والإنسان والطيور

أما المخططات الشارحة للمواد العلمية فلم أسمع أحد مطلقاً يتطرق لذكرها بصدد شرح هذا الحديث أساساً !!!!!!!!

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

ملحوظة: المنصوبات والأسماء الخمسة والفعل الماضي هي فقط التي لا تعمل روابطها

----------

